# DH/FR Strecke in Bielefeld, Schuttberg, weiß jemand was genaues?



## wosch (22. November 2011)

Hallo,
heute las ich in der NW über eine seit 2009 geplante (herbeigesehnte) FR/DH Strecke auf dem Schuttberg in Bielefeld (Monte Scherbelino, oder wie immer der auch heißt), die wahrscheinlich 2012 fertig sein soll. Der Artikel handelte hauptsächlich von den Schwierigkeiten, die die mittlerweile 1000 Leute und zahlreiche Behörden miteinander haben. Die eigentlich wichtigen Fragen:
-wann geht es wirklich los?
-wer darf da drauf?
-wie sieht die Strecke aus (bzw. soll aussehen?)
werden leider nicht beantwortet.
Da so viele Leute bei diesem Projekt involviert scheinen, hier meine Frage:
Weiß irgend jemand hier was genaues?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## the_Shot (22. November 2011)

wohne zwar 200m vom Schutti entfernt, habe aber bis dato nicht wirklich was mitbekommen das da gebaut wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pecto69 (22. November 2011)

Stand Alles im Artikel, noch Mal lesen !

Ausser 





> wer darf da drauf?
> -wie sieht die Strecke aus (bzw. soll aussehen?)



Das kann man erst beantworten wenn der Planungsauschuss die Regularien fest gelegt hat!

Dirk


----------



## the_Shot (22. November 2011)

Dirk, haste nen Link?


----------



## pecto69 (22. November 2011)

Neee, so etwas lese ich real am Frühstüxx Tisch 

Google hilft, aber nur alt 

http://www.nw-news.de/lokale_news/bielefeld/bielefeld/3733924_Radfahren_auf_Truemmern.html

Dirk


----------



## Gr_Flash (22. November 2011)

Auf dem Schuttberg war ich als Kind immer Rodeln im Winter. Wo soll man da Biken?! Ist ja nicht gerade der Mount Everest, ich mein ich werf da nen Stein drüber...


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

25 Meter 

Und das soll eine Alternative zum Teuto sein???
Oder haben die ne Null vergessen?


----------



## Gr_Flash (23. November 2011)

Kann mir auch nur vorstellen, dass die da nen Pumptrack o.ä. hinbauen - haben wir zwar schon an der Radrennbahn, aber der ist glaub ich nur für Vereinsmitglieder zugänglich.

Für DH/FR dürfte das völlig uninterressant sein...für CCler sowieso

Edit: Zum Dämpfereinstellen würd ich da wohl hin..^^


----------



## kris. (23. November 2011)

Das dürfte für alle uninteressant sein, außer für die die mit dem Hinweis auf diese "Strecke" einen legalen Spot im Wald verhindern wollen.

Der Schuttberg kann also ein Anfang sein, oder ein Totschlag-Argument.
Ich fürchte, auf Grund der federführenden Gruppierung, das es letzteres wird.
Und dann sind wir MTBler wieder die Bösen die jedes "Entgegenkommen" ablehnen.

Vielleicht sollte öffentlich und frühzeitg darauf hingewiesen werden, das der Schuttberg nur Arbeit und Geld verschlingen, aber (vermutlich) anschliessend kaum genutzt wird...

Nachtrag: Gibt es DIMBos in Bielefeld?


----------



## wosch (23. November 2011)

pecto69 schrieb:


> Stand Alles im Artikel, noch Mal lesen !
> 
> Ausser
> 
> ...



Meine Frage ist von daher: Über welchen PLAN genau soll der Planungsausschuss entscheiden? (Niemand wird so naiv sein und ohne konkrete Vorstellungen an die Stadt herantreten, mit der Bitte um Genehmigung.) Im Artikel der NW stand davon nichts. Gibt es Insider, die über Pläne, Streckenverläufe usw. mehr sagen können?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (28. November 2011)

moin,hab den verein mal angeschrieben um genau die infos`s zu erhalten.hab bis heute nix gehört.denk an mittwoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wosch (28. November 2011)

Mittwoch geht klar. Da Schoppke vor 3 Wochen gekillt wurde, vielleicht mal wieder in die andere Richtung?


----------



## slang (28. November 2011)

wosch schrieb:


> Mittwoch geht klar. Da Schoppke vor 3 Wochen gekillt wurde, vielleicht mal wieder in die andere Richtung?



Sollen die Baumstämme da liegen bleiben? Weißt du da Genaueres?


----------



## wosch (28. November 2011)

slang schrieb:


> Sollen die Baumstämme da liegen bleiben? Weißt du da Genaueres?



Ich weiß nichts genaues, nur soviel, dass die Bäume offenbar absichtlich so gelegt wurden, dass der Trail unbefahrbar wird. 
Vor dem großen Kicker, wo eigentlich gar nicht mehr gefällt wurde, lag auch einer quer. (Ist von freundlichen Usern bereits zur Seite geräumt worden.)
So, wie die Bäume da liegen, macht Forstwirtschaft keinen Sinn! Außer, man will den Trail zerstören.
Es würde mich sehr überraschen, aber auch freuen, wenn im nächsten Sommer dort wieder was gehen würde.


----------

